# New trailer have some questions??



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I am fixing to get a new trailer tomm....it isn't brand new but a 2012 enclosed 16x8.5 with 7ft ceiling......it is a v-nose and that is extra so the box is 16ft but has another 1-1.5ft extra up front.....my question is how many bikes should fit in there, granted my 18ft open trailer I can fit 4 brutes sideways, I am hoping I can get 3 in here but I will have to turn them sideways and I hope it will work being 96in inside width.....


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

I will dig up the pics but my 18 enclosed fit 3 sideways with no extra room and I had a 3x3 shower so it takes 15ft for 3 sideways. The v does nothing for u for bikes really. It's awesome for storage tho! I used an Atv jack on a moving dolly to turn them sideways. Mine was 96" inside and it barely fit the bikes. I mean scrubbing the walls. To turn them u need a lot of room


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

If three will fit it will be super tight. - The camo XT is a standard chassis and will just barely cross up in the trailer, PITA to slide it around though. 

Personally, a 24' like I have is the shortest I would use. I'm trying to sell it in favor of moving up to a 28', though that is largely for more room with the race car & golf-cart.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Well to be honest it will mostly have 2 bikes in it most the time my brute and a 420 rancher but sometimes I might wanna carry another brute or my 300


----------



## Musclemckeester (Aug 25, 2012)

What about rigging up a system like this? To me turning them would be such a pain. Maybe with something like this you'd only have to turn one instead of all 3.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I'd be scared to haul a VTwin like that...... Especially brutes.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

yeah well im gonna make it into a smaller kinda toyhauler so i would have to pull them out each time to use them and what not.....gonna put me a fold out bed from the wall kinda and some shelfing at the front of the vnose for tools and other stuff.....it also has a dome light im going to switch to a bright led of some sort.....and also add prolly 2 outlets to charge phones or some thing during the night.....or for impact when working on bikes.....def gonna be a project but still want something smaller so can be pulled with ease.....


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Sounds like a good plan man! I would tell you not to do the bed on the walls because you won't be able to turn the bikes sidways, i tried it...didn't work and waste of money. The blow up mattress was my solution and eventually got a futon.

BTW, even with my 18 I could BARELY fit two bikes straight in. It took me about 15ft to get them straight in. It was first bike butted up to the shower wall and the bumper an inch from touching and the rear rack was rubbing the door. Had to take the exhaust snorkel off every time.

It is do-able, but keep in mind it's a pain. It got old for me real quick thats why i went 24 which I know is way too hard to tow and all that. Especially if you are gettting a steal on this trailer do it and just make it work, a little ******* inginuity goes a long way.

---------- Post added at 02:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:23 PM ----------


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

Are you towing it with a truck? If two will fit and you only occasionally take 3, just put the third in the bed of your truck.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Naw I don't load it back of truck never have never will.....just do it right, like the toolbox and ain't leaving a tailgate down......Ricky I loved your setup prolly what I need to do, and air mattress might be the smart thing to do, but I wanna gets a portable outside shower I think don't really wanna have water and all that crap inside the trailer


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

What if you built some kind of bed up in the V on the front? One that you could lower and raise. Raise it up, driver under it, back out quads, lower it down. lol


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

For water just get a 55gal barell put it in the bed and use a marine 12v washdown pump and a water heater system.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I have thought of that but I don't know about a 55 how much did you really use on a weekend for say you and your fiancé Ricky.....I keep getting ideas and ideas lol I already wanna mount a tv with a built in DVD player on the wall with a strap so while in tow it doesn't shake.....and a microwave lol


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Your gonna laugh but I used to bring 110 minimum...the problem is we usually have 4-6 people sometimes more taking a shower. So that would last all weekend and I could still wash off the bikes and STILL have to dump some out. Thats why I'm sayin 55 is plenty. A quick shower is about 5gal per person. The reason i say have some to wash off the bikes is because when you get the bikes in the trailer muddy it is a pain to get out and you always have water/oil spots on the floor and you are sleeping on the floor. Eventually I got a carpet to put down when we were camping so you aren't laying on dirt. It's hard to keep clean.

Now I use a 100gal under the ******* gooseneck and it's still way too much. I've switched over to water saving hose sprayer and rv shower head so it's very effecient and even then I still had to dump over half of it. 5 people showered once and 2 showered again sunday. Then I washed the heavy mud off my bike and I had over half left.

On the TV note...I had a tv in there once and I took it out, it just wasn't worth it to me. Gotta bring DVD's or the computer and I rather be outside drinkin beer hanging out with everyone. BUT if you do, def tie strap it and get a nice wall mount.

I wired my whole 24' trailer with outlets and 3 shop lights overhead it was badass but doesn't hold a candle to the new setup. I don't like how enclosed trailers pull and especialy don't like having atv's where i sleep you can't get the oil smell out and mud all over. BUT if you are doing an enclosed it can be very nice just gotta keep everything clean! It wasn't horrible and I'll tell you 1 million times better than a tent, the way I'm set up now is a lot EASIER. RV has 3 way fridge, shitter, shower, sink, and comfy bed that doesnt stink like oil lmao!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Mine won't smell like oil, I have a few ideas for that, and I have already thought about a roll out carpet.....as far as not seeing the bikes, already thought that one through too window in the side door and badace cable lock like I always have used....and I def sit outside and drink beer but having a tv is easy and I have movies on the iPad with Netflix and the iPad goes everywhere anyways but want the built in DVD just for heck of it.....biggest thing I'm worried about so far is the flooring I want something I can rinse out easily and mop kinda and figuring how to mount a roof ac.....I have no idea where to start with that def ain't cutting a hole in roof want someone that knows what they are doing there lol


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Yea dude it all is easy fixes...

Ok as for flooring I had this BAD ARESE epoxy on the 18ft. It was 2 part epoxy paint made for boats I believe, I did it 3ft up the walls and all on the floor. You could rinse it out super easy, stayed real clean. 

Now the only bad is that it did start to get into the shower pan but that won't be a prob with you. You just more or less need to dry it real good and let it air dry before you close it up. BUT it was amazing.

The rooftop AC is simple man. If it has a roof vent you just unscrew the roof vent and run two more pieces of 1x1 steel across it for a brace and just plop the ac on top and wire it, 3 wires 110 ac. Then you run wires to the front of the trailer which you need a outdoor sub panel to a plug outside. I used a l14-30 generator plug. Then off the sub panel I ran 1 breaker for lights and 1 for outlets. Just run the romex in conduit. Very simple dude, you are very mech inclined you will see its super simple.

The ac, the biggest part is sealing it to the roof. I used a roof sealant around it after I put the AC on. 

If you need help hit me up I'm always available

---------- Post added at 07:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:55 PM ----------

BTW when you seal the floor I used bathroom caulk around all corners, seams, fenders, and even screw heads, gotta seal it 100%!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Yeah I will hit ya up Ricky that epoxy did you do over just the wood floor or what


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Yup right over the wood floor. I also did 3ft up the walls so I could spray down them. it was super expensive but worth it. Someone else said garage floor paint also works! Bedliner would work also but super expensive as well


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Y'all are getting me wanting to go buy a trailer so I can do this !! Wish I wasn't as broke lol it would be nice to sleep comfortably at an offload park


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Cal3bCart3r said:


> Y'all are getting me wanting to go buy a trailer so I can do this !! Wish I wasn't as broke lol it would be nice to sleep comfortably at an offload park


^^^^x2 Ive been thinking about a pop-up camper extending the frame to put one wheeler on and one in the back of truck.I'm just sick of tents.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Hopefully I will have a thread of the project and more importantly hope I have pics to post of the trailer tomm on here


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

brutemike said:


> ^^^^x2 Ive been thinking about a pop-up camper extending the frame to put one wheeler on and one in the back of truck.I'm just sick of tents.


hmmm haven't thought of a pop up camper! lol i just want a shower and stuff too but beggers can't be choosers i reckon!



> Hopefully I will have a thread of the project and more importantly hope I have pics to post of the trailer tomm on here


ill follow that thread  have u seen some of the trailer/camper builds on pirate4x4?


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

brutemike said:


> ^^^^x2 Ive been thinking about a pop-up camper extending the frame to put one wheeler on and one in the back of truck.I'm just sick of tents.


Ive been thinking about a popup... building a frame with tubing and expanded metal to go over the popup when its down to fit 1 or 2 bikes ... unload the quad, remove the setup and eureka pop it up!

2010 mud pro
31 laws HL wheels
PC3 and HMF
SLD delete 
Racked
Clutch kit 
L.A Boyz
"you know your a cat owner when you can seriously ask if you can fit 34s with a 2" lift"


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Not sure what the issue is pulling a 24' enclosed, I pull mine behind a 2500 gas burban like it's not back there; obviously it makes little difference behind the MH other than being 60' long from tip to tail.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

It isn't just for mud holes I will use it for other things as well..... Like if we go to the mountains on vaca and stuff just want something a bit simple yet roomy enough for 2


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

I've saw a neat home made toy hauler at a bike rally once. Pop up camper mounted sideways on the front of a car hauler.




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Well picked it up and pulls like a dream love it 2012 model....now the modding begins lol best of all it won't show dirt so easy being grey.....and it is awesome having 7ft ceiling


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Nice and so the project begins.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

very nice tonka


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks been wanting one for over a year now so glad that it is over with lol....


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Sick man, is that whit's truck?


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Yeah just put new wheels and tires on it


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Looks good dude!


----------

